# Confed Cup Picks 6/21



## hamme21 (Jun 21, 2009)

Egypt-USA: Take USA +1 @ 1.62 (10Bet)

reasonably confident


----------



## A_Skywalker (Jun 21, 2009)

hamme21 said:
			
		

> Egypt-USA: Take USA +1 @ 1.62 (10Bet)
> 
> reasonably confident



Egypet took down Italy, they need this win and I am on the opposite but I hope you win. Do you play big?


----------



## hamme21 (Jun 21, 2009)

I play medium stakes (75-200$) usually. Good start, USA is up 1-0 at half!


----------



## Anggun (Jun 21, 2009)

0-3 the result of today. A result which take out Italy :surprised:
But Brasil and USA deserved more to win. USA should have won against Italy in first place if it wasnt the referee


----------



## hamme21 (Jun 21, 2009)

Yes very surprised but happy about the result:

Take USA +1 @ 1.62: WIN!!!


----------



## A_Skywalker (Jun 21, 2009)

Im surprised Italy's defense wasnt working against Brasil. Usually they are nightmare for attacking teams.


----------

